# brambleberry good fragrances



## honor435 (Feb 1, 2009)

i really like brambleberry fragrances, they give you a free sample with every order, but shipping is 8.00 which seems high. I am trying natures garden today, "fantasy", we'll see how that is!


----------



## Jody (Feb 1, 2009)

I love that they give you free FO as well and it does help to offset the shipping.  The sample is a decent size too.


----------



## madhattersoap (Feb 2, 2009)

Gee!  I ordered almost $100 in FOs from them just a couple weeks ago and I didn't get a free sample. :cry:


----------



## Jody (Feb 2, 2009)

I only ordered about a month ago and got a free "Biscotti" Fragrance.


----------



## honor435 (Feb 2, 2009)

madhattersoap said:
			
		

> Gee!  I ordered almost $100 in FOs from them just a couple weeks ago and I didn't get a free sample. :cry:




Im suprised! next order, tell them!!


----------



## Jody (Feb 2, 2009)

I am waiting for another order to arrive.  I sure hope I get one this time too.  I like getting little freebies.  It's like Christmas.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

I got my first order from Brambleberry last week.  A few EOs and FOs.  They put in a free sample of "Fresh Baked Bread" which I won't be using anytime soon


----------



## MikeInPdx (Mar 2, 2009)

I've enjoyed working with Brambleberry.....it's a good option for me, since I'm only a couple of hours down the road....I get stuff for quick and reasonable, and their quality has been good. They've also been generous with samples.

I also like Bittercreek North, and SaveOnScents.....I've had good luck with them. BCN is more generous with samples, but SaveOnScents has free shipping with $100 FO purchases.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Mar 3, 2009)

I love Brambleberry but they are more expensive. I like NG too..


----------



## CiCi (Mar 27, 2009)

I like their scents, to, but they are a bit expensive, so I don't order many.


----------



## smellitlikeitissoaps (Mar 27, 2009)

I order alot from Brambleberry 

I am a die hard fan! lol 

I didnt a sample last time either and I have a large order too


----------



## honor435 (Mar 28, 2009)

Danielito said:
			
		

> I got my first order from Brambleberry last week.  A few EOs and FOs.  They put in a free sample of "Fresh Baked Bread" which I won't be using anytime soon



Daniel
funny, they gave that to me too, i made it and really like it! I dont usually like "food" smell soaps, but its growing on me. I'll trade ya for my freebie. "blackberry spice" from bittercreek.


----------



## LJA (Apr 1, 2009)

I love BBs Pineapple Cilantro.  LOVE IT.  She's also sent me samples of "Marrakesh" and "Carrot Cake"...they both smell nice too.  I'm a sucker for a freebie - even though it all balances out with the higher shipping probably.  It's still fun!


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 11, 2009)

I have always received free samples from Brambleberry.  I really appreciate this.  My favorite scents from them are Violet, Gardenia,  Cyb's Lilac and Cyb's Green Garden.


----------



## honor435 (Apr 11, 2009)

I just got a email from them saying that my daughter sent me a gift card, so i spent it and called he, she didnt send me one! I SUPPOSE i have to do the righ thing and tell them, darn it! Not sure why that happened?


----------



## kslo78 (Apr 12, 2009)

I love the orange spice.


----------



## honor435 (Apr 12, 2009)

i bought orange mocha, it doed discolor though :cry:


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 12, 2009)

smellitlikeitissoaps said:
			
		

> I order alot from Brambleberry
> 
> I am a die hard fan! lol
> 
> I didnt a sample last time either and I have a large order too



They might tell you like peak's does that they won't put a sample in if it might raise your shipping charge cause they surely don't want to pay for it! That's what I read anyway because a few times I didn't get a sample.


----------

